# 1965 Stingray ChattanoogaTn. Craiglist find wed. night, 3 hrs drive Thurs. one way.



## rweaver (Sep 6, 2014)

Just a lot of cleaning and changed out sissy bar so it would be taller for me.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 7, 2014)

rweaver said:


> Just a lot of cleaning and changed out sissy bar so it would be taller for me.




Great bike worth the trip


----------



## stoney (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice bike. Excellent paint.Love those bare bones Stingrays. You have my 2 favorite Schwinn Colors. Congrats.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 7, 2014)

*Chattanooga Finds*

I too, am a lover of the "barebones" Stingrays and is the focus of my next project..... Campus Green coaster with a silver smoothie.... (( 2-speed kickback would make my day complete. (My first and only childhood polo bike was a '67 Coppertone "barebones" 2-speed kickback)).

As said before, well worth the drive...you have two beautiful Stingrays which I am sure you will do them justice.

I can see you see you selecting the chemicals, cleaners, polishes and wrenches as I write...lol

Have fun and post some finished pictures.


----------



## vastingray (Sep 7, 2014)

Great find beautiful bike


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 7, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Great bike worth the trip




Don't get rid of the sissy bar you replaced keep it


----------



## rweaver (Sep 7, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Don't get rid of the sissy bar you replaced keep it



keeping it so I can put the bike back to orginal one day.


----------



## rweaver (Sep 7, 2014)

stoney said:


> Nice bike. Excellent paint.Love those bare bones Stingrays. You have my 2 favorite Schwinn Colors. Congrats.



Thank you...


----------



## rweaver (Sep 7, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Great bike worth the trip



Long road trip, but I am so happy I did it. The guy I got it from told me he bought it at an estate sale at a mansion on lookout mountain in Chattanooga Tn. I don't think the kid that had it never rode it.


----------



## rweaver (Sep 7, 2014)

vastingray said:


> Great find beautiful bike



Thank you.....


----------



## videoranger (Sep 8, 2014)

Super find! Looks to be one of best limes out there, you did very good. Lime and Opal are my favorites. The Caddy in the backround is lookin' cool too. The basic Rays were a blast to ride hard back in the day and most are showing it today. It's rare to find them so clean without scratches and faded top bars and torn seats. I'll bet you were smiling all the way home.


----------



## rweaver (Sep 11, 2014)

videoranger said:


> Super find! Looks to be one of best limes out there, you did very good. Lime and Opal are my favorites. The Caddy in the backround is lookin' cool too. The basic Rays were a blast to ride hard back in the day and most are showing it today. It's rare to find them so clean without scratches and faded top bars and torn seats. I'll bet you were smiling all the way home.



Thank you videoranger, I was smiling all the way home, and hey yes that old Caddy was cool. That car was lower to the ground and had hydraulic on it to lift it. Thats the picture he had went it was on craiglist. Thanks again...


----------



## videoranger (Sep 13, 2014)

My advice is to hang onto your early original Rays and not look to make a quick profit. Even though they're a bit small for us big boys to ride, they are just too cool. I smile every time I see my nice original 65 Lime. I hope yours keep you smiling for a long time.


----------



## wolfgangzrx (Sep 13, 2014)

rweaver said:


> Just a lot of cleaning and changed out sissy bar so it would be taller for me.




Nice bike Ronnie!


----------



## rweaver (Oct 16, 2014)

wolfgangzrx said:


> Nice bike Ronnie!



Thank you , Wayne


----------



## pb63 (Nov 2, 2014)

*1965 Lime Sting Ray*

Nice Bike! Would you be interested in selling? If so LMK..


----------



## 71sc360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice bike! If you sell it you will always regret it. I sold a nice, original, lime 64 Super Deluxe about 15 years ago and I am still sorry I did...


----------



## rweaver (Nov 3, 2014)

pb63 said:


> Nice Bike! Would you be interested in selling? If so LMK..



Sorry hanging on to this one.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 4, 2014)

Was he still riding it when ya picked it up? 



rweaver said:


> I don't think the kid that had it never rode it.


----------



## rweaver (Nov 7, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> Was he still riding it when ya picked it up?



Yup !


----------



## bike (Nov 25, 2014)

*Modern OCC type stingrays? Is there a site that shows the differences?*

Is there a site that shows the differences? 

Thanks!


----------

